# Conformation Critique On My Florida Cracker Horse That I Barrel Race.=))



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

I Would Like Other Peoples Opinion On My Barrel Horse. She Is Not Very Built. She Is A 13 Y/0 Florida Cracker Horse. She Looks Butt High In These Photo's But Doesnt In Real Life.  Thanks !!http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561#!/photo.php?fbid=141988019192740&set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561&type=1&theaterhttp://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561#!/photo.php?fbid=141988099192732&set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561&type=1&theater http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561#!/photo.php?fbid=141988075859401&set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561&type=1&theaterhttp://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561#!/photo.php?fbid=141988075859401&set=a.141987729192769.28161.100001446282561&type=1&theater
​


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't see your photos because it says I have to sign in to Facebook, and I'm not a member. :-|


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Ohh Idk How To Add Them Off My desktop.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

i think you may have your pic set to private, im signed in to facebook but still cant see them either.

You can upload them from your desktop by clicking on the "manage attachments button" just make sure you know your pictures file names. And that button wont show up unless you are posting a new thread or click "go advanced" instead of "quick reply" on this page
Then the manage attachments button will be closer to the bottom of the page


----------

